# Vasectomy?



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was reading the american cockapoo book by Mary Foley who suggests that dogs can have a vasectomy rather than neutering as it far less invasive and does not risk altering a dog's personality. Is this something that is offered in the UK? or is it just in the US?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

As well as to prevent reproduction many owners neuter their dog to remove the testosterone driven behaviour. It would still remain if the dog had a vasectomy but retained its testicles so would the risk of testicular cancer which is totally removed with castration.

I'm not sure if its available over here, Ive never heard of it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes that's very true. In that way, I can understand that neutering is a preferred option. The author of the book said to check the dog's testicles regularly for any changes but that's not always an attractive option(!) and I guess some owners might forget to do it regularly. I suppose it's an option for those dogs that don't get testosterone problems but just want to prevent unwanted accidents. The author of the book is a cockapoo breeder and was trying to put forward the case that there is a large shortage of male cockapoos available to stud if further generations are to be bred to say a F4 level and she does tend to come across as very anti-neutering. I would imagine there is quite a shortage in the UK too.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been just researching this option for when I get my Cockapoo. Like these types of "health" related subjects you can't get everyone to agree. I just found a vet in my local area that is willing to do an vasectomy for my dog. She worked for Busch Gardens and deals with a lot of exotic animals. And there is a vet in Miami that does it also.

Right now I'm in the research mode. So haven't made a decision yet. But I'm leaning to doing the vasectomy. As long its not out of my price range. 

I'm wondering if anyone of this forum has had a vasectomy done their male cockapoo??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't say for dogs, but the OH was very sore after and took longer to be back to normal than Hooch did after he was neutered.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes my OH had one too, he recovered very quickly! Far quicker than Dexter! Didn't change his personality much either!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am tempted to say did it stop him humping - but am far too much of a gentleman Lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Ha ha ha haa oh dear I don't think this thread is very helpful for Kim so far..! Maybe there's some research in this: human vs dog recovery from vasectomy!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Human recovery would be longer, dogs don't 'think' about it like humans do!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Ha ha ha haa oh dear I don't think this thread is very helpful for Kim so far..! Maybe there's some research in this: human vs dog recovery from vasectomy!!


LOL I did fined a vet locally, just need to get back in contact... Been very busy this last week and haven't had time to get back in contact with the vet..


----------

